# 270° Sub-D Winkel



## dondan (21 April 2011)

Hallo,

in einem "projektchen" verbaue ich eine Logo kleinsteuerung sammt TD.
Das TD sitzt leider zu weit rechts um das sub-D kabel anzuschließen, deshalb benötige ich einen 270° Winkel.
Kennt wer einen, und wenn ja woher ich den bekommen?
Oder eine alternativ lösung?

mfg
dan


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 April 2011)

dondan schrieb:


> deshalb benötige ich einen 270° Winkel.



Sicher? 

Was geht, und ich auch schon mal aus Platzmangel machen musste:
Sub-D Stecker mit Lötanschluss besorgen, Kabel anlöten und dann mit Schrumpfschlauch den Winkel selbst herstellen.
(Schrumpfschlauch mit Schrumpfrate 3:1 oder besser!)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## dondan (21 April 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Sicher?



Jup sicher 

hab den 90° von Siemens gefunden, und da is die Buchse leider um 180° verdreht ;P

Ja meine alternativ lösung wäre nun noch das ganze mit nem Flachbandkabel zu realisieren.

gruß
dan


----------



## Markus Rupp (21 April 2011)

wir bohren/feilen an der gehäuseseite (da wo die zwei deckel aufeinandertreffen) der stecker immer ein loch wo das kabel durchgekt bei siemens mit geschlossenen deckeln fällt das nicht auf, ansonsten gibt es bei R+S noch so zeugs. einfach mal guggi machen ;-)


----------



## dondan (26 April 2011)

Rupp schrieb:


> wir bohren/feilen an der gehäuseseite (da wo die zwei deckel aufeinandertreffen) der stecker immer ein loch wo das kabel durchgekt bei siemens mit geschlossenen deckeln fällt das nicht auf, ansonsten gibt es bei R+S noch so zeugs. einfach mal guggi machen ;-)



Moin,

danke erstmal 
Das mit dem Feilen wird da wohl leiter nix 
und bei RS find ich leider auch nicht das passende =/

dan


----------



## bimbo (26 April 2011)

dondan schrieb:


> Jup sicher
> 
> 
> Ja meine alternativ lösung wäre nun noch das ganze mit nem Flachbandkabel zu realisieren.
> ...


 Und dazu gibts die passenden Stecker/Buchsen von den einschlägigen Lieferanten 

Montagezeit 1min.


----------



## dondan (26 April 2011)

bimbo schrieb:


> Und dazu gibts die passenden Stecker/Buchsen von den einschlägigen Lieferanten
> 
> Montagezeit 1min.



So wird es nun auch gemacht 
Is nur n Prüfungsstück, daher wollte ich schaun obs da auch so ne saubere Lösung gibt 

dan


----------

